# Recommended Memphis que?



## LowRent (Apr 17, 2007)

My current plans take me through Memphis on Thursday. I'll be staying downtown, and it would be nice if I can stay downtown. Where would you recommend I go for good 'que?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 17, 2007)

Not the air port.  I had some Q there a few weeks ago and it was NASTY.  Thought it would be good because the name.  Road house bbq is supposed to be good.  Not this stuff.  Let us know how the trip goes.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 17, 2007)

If you're staying downtown, you might want to try Rendevous.  One word of caution though, its not really BBQ.  Probably the most popular  BBQ restaurant in Memphis.  Somewhat upscale.  Big place, good beer selection, they can handle up to 1000 people  at a time. They are famous for their dry ribs.  They have sauce on the table if you prefer them wet.  Their ribs are grilled not Q'ued and they use gas grills instead of wood or charcoal.

I also tried Neely's Interstate BBQ.  This is more traditional Que.  They serve  wet ribs.  They are famous for BBQ spaghetti.  Their desserts are good too.  I thought the BBQ was average.

Corky's is the other Memphis landmark.   Famous for their wet ribs.  I haven't eaten there so I can't really comment although I did  order the BBQ pulled pork nachos at Memphis In May and they were very good.

I have yet to find really goood BBQ at any restaurant in the country. The best I've probably had is Oklahoma Joes on the Kansas side of Kansas City.  I think you'll find that the Q you make in your backyard  beats anything you'll find at most restaurants or BBQ joints.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Apr 17, 2007)

Central BBQ is the best BBQ I've had in Memphis.

I hear the Commissary in Germantown is good too but haven't been there yet.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 17, 2007)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't had the pleasure of eating at any of the restaurants that you mentioned.  I have however eaten at Arthur Bryants (burnt ends,  very poor almost mush),  Gates BBQ (beef brisket sandwich,  good), Jack's Stack BBQ (ribs, fair, beans were terrific), Big Bob Gibson's BBQ (pulled pork, average nothing to wright home about).

I had the misfortune of eating at a BBQ restaurant in Cleveland that was featured on the Food Network and given rave reviews by Rachel Ray.  It was some of the worst BBQ I've ever eaten.  Ribs were inedible, tough and stringy,  sauce wasn't bad.  I've just about given up at finding quality BBQ at any restaurant and some of the ones I've mentioned are considered to be the best in the country.

I still say the best barbecue out there is in your or your buddies backyard.  Anytime something is mass prouduced it loses that special touch and care.  Glad to see you've found a few excellent Q joints.   I'll definitely look them up if I ever get out that way.


----------



## LowRent (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. I'm going to keep a list so that as I pass through these areas I'll give 'em a try. 

As it turns out, I may or may not now be passing through Memphis. If I do, it will be tonite. More likely I'll be headed somewhere else, tho. I'll be through Memphis at some time in the near future.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Apr 18, 2007)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Hey, 1More, have you tried the Crossed-Eyed Pig in Little Rock?  If you have, what's your opinion?



No, I've heard of it but haven't made it there yet.  

In Little Rock, the one place I'll recommend is the Whole Hog Cafe.  Run by Sarge (Mike) Davis a very good ole time comp cooker.


----------



## Unity (Apr 18, 2007)

wdroller said:
			
		

> If you haven't found "really goood BBQ at any restaurant in the country" you probably haven't eaten at Wilber's in Goldsboro, NC, or Lexington #1 in Lexington, NC, or Skylight Inn in Ayden, NC, or The Ridgewood, in Bluff City, Tennessee to name a few.  All, in my opinion are excellent.  And all cook with wood.
> 
> Support the wood cookers whenever you can.  They are dying out.


Griff and I couldn't agree more. We missed Lexington #1 on our recent BBQ Tour, but I plan to hit it this summer. Wilber's, Skylight Inn, and Ridgewood are so good I find myself wishing they weren't so far away.   

--John  8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 19, 2007)

it is, and you can order the q on line.


----------

